# which bloodline fits my description



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi experts,

In my search for a nice APBT I found myself really interested in a gameline dog. BUt what I read here in this forum, a dog that has game is almost always with DA, is this true?

Which bloodline do you recommend if I'm looking for a agile dog for instance WP but with low or no DA, I live in the Netherlands and here are a lot of dogs and with that...a pitbull has a bad reputation due to legislation.

I saw a lot of sports for dogs, what kind of sports is the closest to dogfighting (Yes, I'm against dogfighting) where the dog can perform his gameness?

Alot of qeustions for a rookie I know....wanna to be a expert too.


----------



## AlabamaPits (Sep 20, 2009)

*If I Was You I would Start Off With a Nice Pup....Dogs That Have alot Of Drive are Redboy/Jocko dogs!They Also Are Good Workers!*


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Game / drive I think thats the same right? But what about DA, I do want a dog with drive, but low DA. Does Redboy/Jocko fits in?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

DA depends on the individual dog more so than the line.

There are certainly dogs with little to no DA including ones even from game lines. What you need to do is speak to the breeders and see how their dogs are and what they usually produce.

People often think that just because a dog comes from a certain line it will be or not be something specific, and that honestly is not the case.

Also if you own a dog who happens to be DA it doesn't mean the dog can't be trained and controlled and act properly at events.

Also remember DA is part of pretty much any breed to one extent or another.


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Patch-o-pits for your answer.

what about: I saw a lot of sports for dogs, what kind of sports is the closest to dogfighting (Yes, I'm against dogfighting) where the dog can perform his gameness?


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi everyone my name tony graham from allendale south carolina


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ruffryder9 said:


> a dog that has game is almost always with DA, is this true?


Game lines or not, DA is a trait of this breed. If you don't want to deal with DA I suggest a different breed.

Staffy Bulls are smaller and don't have much DA, but still have alot of the pitbull look and personality.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Not all dogs are DA that are gamebred but most will be. It's in their genetic make up to be that way just like if you bought a border collie from working lines it would probably herd sheep. Gameness is the ability to perform a task and continue that task without fear or concern of pain or loss of life. The closest sport to dog fighting would probably be hog hunting, but their is no match for the box because you are matching two opponents with equal skill, weight, and drive against each other. Most of the time it just depended on which dog was better conditioned. If you are wanting dogs for competition such as weight pull or agility you need to research those lines and figure out what would be best for you. Their are a lot of people on here that could point you in the right direction with that considering they participate in those events and breed their dogs for that purpose.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Gameness does not equal the ability to work, dog agression is part of the breed and socialization can play a huge deal in how the dog develops. HOwever, even with sufficient socialization these dogs have behaviors implanted in them by 100's of generations of breeding the dog to kill the other or die trying. There are several Working American Pitbull Lines that you can get which are all weight pull champions that have ton of drive which should not be confused with game. *Gameness* is the trait which describes the ability of a dog to fight another and try to kill it even if it means dying on the task. Gamedogs will fight to the death even if their legs are broken and their flesh is ripped apart wounded from the other dog's attack.


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys, a lot to think about. This shows the advantage of this forum!!

I really love the way these game dogs think, but dogfighting is just not done.

Hoghunting is only allowed to a select group in the Netherlands, so WP might be good.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Fromm owing a few Redboy/jocko dogs for working dogs they can be extremely DA. While most of my dogs can be DA I still am able to do many sports with them. A lot has to do with training and upbringing then you have genetics. I have fond that in a pack situation like at home my APBT's cannot live together they have to be separated but out in public I have no issues with them and other dogs. But I never put them in a situation where they are going to fail like going to a dog park. In obedience I can have them sitting right next to another dog without the worry they are going to attack them.
So upbringing has a lot to do with it and also the knowing how to correct for DA. It takes some experience so work with a trainer to help out. If you are manly going to do WP it makes no difference if you dog is DA, they are not around off leash any dogs in WP so DA is not an issue.


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

I recomend a dog from Tom Garners kennel. However they will prolly be DA. That doesnt mean you cant control the dog or live with out incident. You will have to be forever diligant but I can almost guarantee if you get a balanced dog that it will be well worth owning the finest breed created by man. IMO!


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

To be honest, no matter how an APBT is bred, there is a tendency for dog aggression. Even if both parents are not. Even amstaffs are dog aggressive. I have known people who try to breed dog aggression out of lines of APBTs and ASTs, and they seem to only succeed to breed out the working drive instead. Go figure! 

If you are set on owning an APBT I would suggest getting a dog from a line that you respect and admire. Then do everything you can to prevent "out of control" dog aggression. Lots of early socialization, lots of obedience, and daily physical activity. Then when pup is older(5-6 months), and still getting along with other dogs, stop the personal contact with other dogs. No wrestling, hard play, or prey games with other dogs. This has worked well for me, most of the time :<).


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

To answer you other question, I would think hog hunting would be as close to what the old timers did in the pit. Nothing else really seems to compare.


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys for directing me the good way. I really think the gamebred "look" and the intelligence of these dogs are what I'm looking for. I just admirer you guys for the way you are training your dogs for obedience, agility and WP. I looked on some websites from you guys and the pics are just awesome.

Hoghunting is not an option in the Netherlands, but thanks anyway.

In my other post I posted a pic with ped from a dog that's up for sale in the Netherlands. He/she priced this dog for 750 euros, I think thats about 1000 US dollars. I wrote him an email for the reason for selling and still waiting for answer. We'll see.


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

wow, tried to find Tom Garner Kennel but couldn't find the website. What I did find was convictions and relationship with dogfighters etc....hmmm not my cup of tea I think. Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------

